# Welcome to the Cafe - No Political or Religious debate - Thanks



## Shaun (30 Apr 2014)

The *CycleChat Cafe* is our lighter off-topic forum where we don't take things too seriously and where you can come for some relaxed chat in the company of your CC friends.

To discuss news, current affairs and politics please go here - *CC News and Current Affairs*

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

